# No love for our brothers from Cali?



## Tim the Skid (Jan 6, 2017)

This guy from Minnesota charges $10 extra for shipping if you live in California.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-tan...709445?hash=item3d2f7cbe85:g:P54AAOSwEzxYTs~v


----------



## THE STIG (Jan 6, 2017)

Cartel tax......


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 6, 2017)

Okay, his shipping to me in Gilbert AZ is $16.55 for expedited shipping. What's the shipping to someone in Cali.? Post it up.
If he's using the method that's stated in his shipping details it's USPS Priority and probably using the eBay shipping calculator so he would have to send the Cali buyer an altered shipping total. Not positive, but I really doubt he can change the invoice by adding more $ later as far as eBay is concerned.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 6, 2017)

It's 16.55 to me in Washington also. Californians could have it shipped to me and I'll funnel it down the I-5 cartel pipeline for free.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 6, 2017)

I hear it's near impossible to funnel anything from Washington to Cali. The Oregon Cartel lets nothing pass thru their territory.

Did Bikewhorder move to Minnesota or is that his Brother selling the tank?


----------



## Boris (Jan 6, 2017)

Tim the Skid said:


> It's 16.55 to me in Washington also. Californians could have it shipped to me and I'll funnel it down the I-5 cartel pipeline for free.





GTs58 said:


> I hear it's near impossible to funnel anything from Washington to Cali. The Oregon Cartel lets nothing pass thru their territory.




Still a bargain. Just send us $16.50 and you'll get your goods. You still save 5 cents*

*Actually you probably won't be saving one red cent, but we're still going to charge $16.50!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 6, 2017)

If you send your parts to Dave, he'll forget where he put them.


----------



## Boris (Jan 6, 2017)

Tim the Skid said:


> If you send your parts to Dave, he'll forget where he put them.




Got that covered! I'll just put 'em in my truck.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 6, 2017)

Dave Marko said:


> Got that covered! I'll just put 'em in my truck.




Just like the Cali Cartel members that you catch trying to smuggle parts back across the state line?


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 7, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> I hear it's near impossible to funnel anything from Washington to Cali. The Oregon Cartel lets nothing pass thru their territory.
> 
> Did Bikewhorder move to Minnesota or is that his Brother selling the tank?



I think a CA surcharge is great idea! i'd like to see everyone outside of the state adopt this policy.  And my brother actually lives in San Diego which as i'm sure you know means "a whales vagina"


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 7, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> I think a CA surcharge is great idea! i'd like to see everyone outside of the state adopt this policy.  And my brother actually lives in San Diego which as i'm sure you know means "a whales vagina"


----------



## John (Jan 7, 2017)

it might be a exchange charge for peso to US dollar


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 7, 2017)

Shipping from MN to CA is the most expensive shipping we pay in the lower 48. We auto figure it in, since the majority of our sales are to the West Coast, but $16.55 would more than cover it. 

Darcie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Jan 7, 2017)

Well,at least us folks on the Left Coast, can RIDE our bikes pretty much all year round, instead of just looking at them,i guess if it makes you poor souls feel better,in the cold& snow,it's a small price to pay.  [emoji6] 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Boris (Jan 7, 2017)

If it makes anyone feel any better, our Lucky Lab ride in Portland, OR is cancelled tomorrow because of snow. But if we we're the hardy souls that the SKIDKINGS were, it most certainly wouldn't have been cancelled.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 7, 2017)

Snow on the ground? The Skids would show up at the Lucky Lab anyway and party like it's 1999.


----------



## fattyre (Jan 8, 2017)

keith kodish said:


> Well,at least us folks on the Left Coast, can RIDE our bikes pretty much all year round, instead of just looking at them,i guess if it makes you poor souls feel better,in the cold& snow,it's a small price to pay.  [emoji6]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk





Actually, now a days anyone can ride a bike whenever and pretty much wherever you want.   Don't forget about the wind!  Cold & Snow is the easy part.  I feel bad for you Cali guys having to worry about wild fires.  Seriously.


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 8, 2017)

fattyre said:


> Actually, now a days anyone can ride a bike whenever and pretty much wherever you want.   Don't forget about the wind!  Cold & Snow is the easy part.




So true. Minnesotans are a hardy bunch of Nordic people and winter biking has always been common here, even tho we just won first place for the worst winters in the country lol. Especially with the fat bikes, tho many still commute to and from work with their "summer" bikes.

All thru winter special biking events and competitions are held, and we even got the Int'l Cycling Congress last year-
http://wintercyclingcongress2016.org/about/

A tall unicycle across the windy/icy Stone Arch Bridge? that's hardy!

Darcie


----------



## vincev (Jan 8, 2017)

Tim the Skid said:


> If you send your parts to Dave, he'll forget where he put them.



Look under his cardboard.


----------

